# Couldn'T Resist This Yellow Beauty!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw this on the Bay and won it for a song 'cos the seller said the bracelet was broken. Basically, the clasp was just slightly bent, and was a quick fix.The sellers picture was rubbish and out of focus, but I thought it was worth a punt. This is what turned up...it's a yellow Seiko 7T32-7J48 chronograph alarm.










The watch is absolutely filthy.......I don't reckon the guy ever took it off! These are pics before cleaning...I'm going to attempt that at the weekend....this is the clasp! :bad:










The pusher at 10 o'clock was stuck in with filth, so I took it out to clean it and the inevitable happened....the circlip pinged off into the wild blue yonder never to be seen again, so I've had to temporarily retain it with a twist of copper wire till my packet of 1.5mm clips arrive from Cousins. (Top left in this pic.) I can't believe all that [email protected] round the case....I could grow something in there!










On removing the back, I noticed that there was no sealing gasket fitted...I presume it's been lost, maybe during a battery change. I can't find one at Cousins, perhaps someone (eg.Seikofan) can point me in the right direction. The case no. is 7T32-7F70. I would also appreciate some information on setting the alarm....I can see that the bottom RH crown and the bottom LH pusher have something to with it, but I can't work it out. Sorry, more filth in these pics.



















I'm sure that once I've cleaned the bracelet and case, replaced the circlip and gasket and given the old girl a polish, I'm going to have a really nice watch. The serial no. is O21617, which dates it to October 2002 (I think). When that's done, I'll post some more pics. Thanks for all your help :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...it's a yellow Seiko 7T32-7J48 chronograph alarm.
> 
> The case no. is *7T32-7F70*.


And *THAT* is what you should always quote, Roger - 7T32-7J48 (actually 7T327J48X923 in full), being the dial face p/n.

A.k.a SDWD57P1:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> On removing the back, I noticed that there was no sealing gasket fitted...I presume it's been lost, maybe during a battery change. I can't find one at Cousins, perhaps someone (eg.Seikofan) can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The case no. is *7T32-7F70*.


The number of times I've posted this link to Seiko Oceania, you guys ought to be able to do this for yourselves. 

Go to: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:5800966546499024

Type *7T32* in the [Caliber] field and *7F70* in the [Case No] field - and press 'Search'.

Yours is the first variant of 7T32-7F80 which comes up in the search result: SDWD57P1

Click on the 'View Detail' button in the left hand column.

You'll find the part number for the case-back gasket on the third page - *FH3180B0A* CASE BACK GASKET.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mine says hello :thumbsup:










I've had my yellow ever since my dad passed away in 2006. It isn't much but he was very proud to have what he called a decent watch, and I'm sure he'd be proud to see me wearing it now, which is why its my daily (looked after) beater. Gets 3 or 4 wears a week.

I think this is probably the Seiko that ignited my passion, despite owning a 7T32 of my own while he had his.

I now pick them up as often as I can, especially on the bay. Go on, spill...less than Â£30? Got to admit, I missed this one!

Desperately looking for the Orange dial 7T32. I bought the Guigario (also pictured) instead 'coz I couldn't find one anywhere, then flipped it almost straight away. I really regret it now - its a gorgeous looker and I've not seen another since. 

Those 4 button alarm chronographs are the nuts, the 3 button 7T62 doesn't compare IMO, although they don't have the crappy plastic gears (the curse of the 7T32!) which Seiko won't replace!

Nice find, enjoy it!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You'll find the part number for the case-back gasket on the third page - *FH3180B0A* CASE BACK GASKET.


Cousins UK recognise the Seiko part number, but they're Â£3.30 + VAT + postage each.

Personally I'd be inclined to experiment with Cousins own brand flat rubber gaskets.









Something like their part numbers 31603300C or 31803420C might work - @ 77p for a pack of 3 !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > On removing the back, I noticed that there was no sealing gasket fitted...I presume it's been lost, maybe during a battery change. I can't find one at Cousins, perhaps someone (eg.Seikofan) can point me in the right direction.
> ...


Sorrreeeee!!! :duh: Actually, I hadn't seen that before so thanks for reposting the link, and thanks for taking the time to find all this out for me :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Yours is the first variant of 7T32-7F*8*0 ....


Notice the typo there ?







Bit of a freudian slip. :blush:

You see I happen to like another close version of the 7T32 myself - the 7T32*-7F80*.

Check out the second photo this recent eBay listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150475284768

This will be my 4th 7A38-7F80 !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You'll find the part number for the case-back gasket on the third page - *FH3180B0A* CASE BACK GASKET.
> ...


Footnote: Roger, the reason I gave two different sizes for the Cousins gaskets ....

Their p/n 31603300C is 31.6mm I.D. and 33.0mm O.D, and p/n 31803420C is 31.8mm I.D. and 34.2mm O.D. ....

(So ideally, you need to *accurately* measure the case-back flange, before choosing)

.... But the genuine Seiko p/n FH3180B0A is 31.8mm I.D., and made of *HARD* rubber ....

.... whereas the Cousins 'cheapies' are made of SOFT rubber, and have a tendency to stretch ....

.... as you tighten down the case-back - even if you've lubricated them lightly with Silicone Grease.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Mine says hello :thumbsup:
> 
> Go on, spill...less than Â£30? Got to admit, I missed this one!


No..I paid a bit more..and I'll leave it at that. :acute: I only bought it cos I like yellow watches, and this looks a bit classier than my usual yellow G Shocks. :yes:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Check out the second photo this recent eBay listing


That pic is about as good as the one for mine!







:rofl2:

Edit: Thanks for all that extra info Seiko7A38Fan...I was writing this post while you were posting that last bit.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah! The joys of removing somebody else's wrist cheese! :bad: Nice watch, once it's sorted. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I only bought it cos I like *yellow* watches, and this looks a bit classier than my usual *yellow* G Shocks. :yes:


Something to do with the *Yellow* Dodge Ram, perhaps, Roger ?


















I'm quite partial to the odd yellow-faced Seiko (7A38-701B) myself:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The serial no. is O21617, which dates it to October 2002 (I think).


Roger - just noticed this. Slight correction needed. :smartass:

In a Seiko 6-digit serial number, it's Year first, Month second.

So yours is actually s/n *0*21617, manufactured in February 2000.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> [something to do with the *Yellow* Dodge Ram, perhaps, Roger ?


You got it!.....Me and another yellow beauty at Beauliu earlier this year










....and the watch that started the whole yellow thing off 35 years ago....


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Let me know when you are ready to sell that 7A38-701B :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good work all round guys! I am looking forward to see the clean end result


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I would also appreciate some information on setting the alarm....
> 
> I can see that the bottom RH crown and the bottom LH pusher have something to with it, but I can't work it out.


Seiko 7T32 user manual (in .pdf format) can be found here: http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_7T32.pdf

I just had to look it up myself. :lookaround:

Had put new batteries in two of my 7T32-7F80's and couldn't remember how to reset the chrono' hands. :blush:

The difference being that on a 7A38 (done *dozens* of them) you set chrono' hands on the first click of the crown ....

But on a 7T32, you pull it all the way out !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quick update on progress so far....The replacement circlips arrived from Cousins UK today (I only ordered them Wed! and I ordered the Seiko case gasket from them last night, so hopefully that'll be here tomorrow). I stripped the watch down and cleaned and polished everything. Adjusted the clasp to work properly, and straightened the spring bars which were a little bent. Put it all back together and it looks like a different watch! It's too late to start taking pics now, so I'll post some 'after' shots tomorrow (Sat). Just a couple more questions (cos I've got no manual) 1. Re the alarm. Although I'm running Adobe 9, I can't seem to open any PDF files, so at the moment, online manuals are unavailable to me.....can any one just give me an idea of how the alarm works? and 2. Inside the case back there's a label that says something about shorting the battery out when installing a new one. What's that all about? Thanks guys.....pics tommorow! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice, I love projects where you really get to strip something down and clean everything properly. That watch was frankly disgusting when you got it! I have no idea how the previous owner could let it get that bad.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK....it's Saturday morning and the postie has just delivered the new gasket from Cousins UK and I've fitted it. Here are some 'after' shots of the watch, cleaned, polished and mended. I'm really pleased with the way this has turned out, and it's going to be my favorite for some time I think!

All clean and sparkly!










Bracelet and clasp all cleaned and polished.



















New gasket and pusher circlips fitted.










Lume shot. (1st attempt at doing this...its a bit out of focus...sorrreee :duh: )










Thanks to everyone who gave advice on this project, especially Seiko7A38Fan. :cheers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just a couple more questions (cos I've got no manual)
> 
> 1. Re the alarm. Although I'm running Adobe 9, I can't seem to open any PDF files, so at the moment, online manuals are unavailable to me.....can any one just give me an idea of how the alarm works? and ....


Honestly couldn't tell you, Roger. :blush: I've never bothered using the alarm on a 7T32 myself. :schmoll:

I usually just use the 6 o'clock sub-dial as a second time zone. Mine are all currently set to GMT. :derisive:

If you still can't access that manual .pdf (and I can't believe you're still having that problem) ....

PM me your email address, and I'll dig out my 7T32 user manual, and scan the 3 relevant pages for you.



Roger the Dodger said:


> 2. Inside the case back there's a label that says something about shorting the battery out when installing a new one. What's that all about?


*Just do like it says* - I use the points of a pair of needle-nosed tweezers.











> After installing a new battery short [AC] and (*+*ve) of the battery.


The [AC] terminal is a small gold plated dot, approx 1cm to the left of the battery recess, marked with an arrow.

If you don't do it, the watch might not start, but if it does, some functions, like the chrono' won't run.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Thanks to everyone who gave advice on this project, especially Seiko7A38Fan. :cheers:


Pleasure. :hi:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats, nice looking watch. I suspect you found that all that filth (yuck) was actually protecting the watch's finish in spots.



Roger the Dodger said:


> ... Just a couple more questions (cos I've got no manual) 1. Re the alarm. Although I'm running Adobe 9, I can't seem to open any PDF files, so at the moment, online manuals are unavailable to me.....can any one just give me an idea of how the alarm works?...


Easy.

*Setting alarm hands:*

Pull CROWN 2 (four o'clock) to 2nd stop. Set the time to local time[1] using the crown. Press all the way in.

*Setting alarm time:*

Pull Crown 2 to first stop. Press Pusher C (eight o'clock) in, and alarm hands will rotate CW, slowly at first, then pick up speed. Release Pusher C, and this is the alarm time. Push Crown 2 back in. Alarm display returns to local time.

*
Activating alarm:*

Pull Crown 2 out to first stop. Alarm hands adjust to alarm time. ... Alarm soundsfor 20 seconds. Push Crown 2 in to cancel (or press pusher A, B, or C).

What the manuals may not mention: when the alarm sounds, press Pusher C a few times to set alarm ahead, one push per minute. That's your snooze alarm. 

I created a cut down PDF of these instructions from Seiko's 7T32 manual, but I can't figure out how to down-shift the PDF to earlier versions. Here t'is, see if you can open it. If not, I could create screen shots. But I think my instructions above are a lot simpler to understand than Seiko-speak.

[1] As mentioned, you can use the alarm display for a second time zone, one of my favorite features of this watch. If you want to use the alarm, just do the match. E.g., I'm GMT-4, so if I want the alarm to go off at 0700, I set the alarm to 1100.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, David....that's fantastic....good of you to take the time to post that info. :cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'm happy to help another 7T32 owner.  Additional notes I didn't think to post before....

You've probably figured out how to set the local time and date with Crown 1. First stop, sets the date; second stop, sets the local time. Naturally (as with most SQs that I've owned), the second hand hacks.

And naturally, the stopwatch is started and stopped by Pusher A (two o'clock) and reset by Pusher B (ten o'clock). No lap function.

When you pull Crown 2 to the first stop, you'll hear a beep. On the second stop, you will hear "tweet-tweet" sound, I guess as a warning (!) that you're now resetting the 2nd time.

Since the alarm local time setting is analog, and such a small dial (I used watchmaker specs), it can help to set it at minute :00 or minute :15. (Note: mine has minute markings on the subdial.) 3:15 or 9:45 would be ideal, particularly if you don't have minute markings. The manual suggests you set the alarm time a minute two in advance, but I say, Hmph, what's the good of a super-accurate Seiko Quartz if have to fudge the time display a bit.



> ... If you want to use the alarm, just do the match.


I meant "do the math." Late night, sleepy posting.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I just remembered that either the service bulletin had some detailed instructions for battery changes:



> *A necessary step after installing the battery:*
> 
> 
> After the battery is replaced with a new one, or after the battery is reinstalled following teh repairing procedures, be sure to short-circuit the AC terminal and the circuit block cover with tweezers to reset the circuit as shown in the illustration below. [graphic]
> ...


Presumed you haven't needed to do this, but in case you do....  (And the benefit of others who find this thread while searching for answers. :hi


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for that extra info, David....Just to let you know that I've copied everything you've posted and printed it out as a hard copy for future reference. Cheers, mate! :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Had another go at a lume shot....I think this one came out a bit better, though it's certainly not perfect .(I am limited by using a compact, which has next to no customisable settings, as opposed to a DSLR.)


----------

